# A mix of ratty babies & my hooligans *pic heavy*



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

all 11 of Tau's babies together









Ki's litter of 12









Snape, Irish with no chest spot









Tink, Berkshire









Sir John Firebasket, Berkshire with head spot









Blaize, variegated









Zorro, variegated









Bandit, variegated









Randy, capped









Earl, capped









Itchy, Irish









Scratchy, Irish









Ababrat, Berkshire









Bonnie (capped) & Clyde (Berkshire), Pippin's babies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow! What gorgeous babies!! I mean teeny naked babies are gorgeous...but as they get their coats they are so...real!!!  Adorable!!!

Erm gonna need help with the colourings of mine though!

What's Irish mean? Capped? xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Now for a couple of my lot

Lennon

















Irwin

















The boys together

















Their cage, complete with a swanky new camo den









Lola









Hyldi (front) & one eyed (but still beautiful) Spinki









The girls' cage


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh wow! What gorgeous babies!! I mean teeny naked babies are gorgeous...but as they get their coats they are so...real!!!  Adorable!!!
> 
> Erm gonna need help with the colourings of mine though!
> 
> What's Irish mean? Capped? xx


Irish means they have a solid body colour with a triangle of white on their chest between their front legs
here's a pic off the net


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Irish means they have a solid body colour with a triangle of white on their chest between their front legs
> here's a pic off the net


 Thanks!! Awww you have a very handsome crew!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous piccies they are all beautiful but could you possibly post Earl to me Im willing to pay for a first class stamp and envelope :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Gorgeous piccies they are all beautiful but could you possibly post Earl to me Im willing to pay for a first class stamp and envelope :001_wub:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I'll bubblewrap him for you if you like, I'm a bit worried about him settling in transit!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww they are all gorgeous! Think i've baby animal overload today!!! lol. I was puppy sitting 6 lhasa apso pups at work today for nearly 2 hours! They are 5 wks old today!! lol

Will you be keeping any of the babies?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

gorgeous pics!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Thanks!! Awww you have a very handsome crew!! xx


thankies, they mean the world to me



xhuskyloverx said:


> Aww they are all gorgeous! Think i've baby animal overload today!!! lol. I was puppy sitting 6 lhasa apso pups at work today for nearly 2 hours! They are 5 wks old today!! lol
> 
> Will you be keeping any of the babies?


Hmm, that's a tricky one! Hubby's said an out & out 'No' with a capital N 
However, I really want to keep Snape & at least 1 other boy, plus a couple of the girls, so I'm currently honing my grovelling strategies


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha what cuties.. Get you naming them all..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of babies. Are these the hutch ones? Lucky little things being saved and getting to live with you:thumbup:.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Wow thats a lot of babies. Are these the hutch ones? Lucky little things being saved and getting to live with you:thumbup:.


yes they're the hutch rats, all 3 girls gave birth, but we were pretty much expecting it as they'd been left with 9 boys!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Such a sad situation:frown:. At least now things will only get better and better for them:thumbup:.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Such a sad situation:frown:. At least now things will only get better and better for them:thumbup:.


yeah, I'm taking a leaf from rescue & breeder's books & drawing up questionnaires & rehoming contracts for their new ratty slaves, stating they are not to be bred from or used for feeders & that if their owners become unable to keep them they are to come back to me. I've got a nasty cynical streak, especially this close to Christmas


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> yeah, I'm taking a leaf from rescue & breeder's books & drawing up questionnaires & rehoming contracts for their new ratty slaves, stating they are not to be bred from or used for feeders & that if their owners become unable to keep them they are to come back to me. I've got a nasty cynical streak, especially this close to Christmas


Good on you, definitely the right thing to do. :thumbup:

Put me down for posting me one too! A nice little capped one. Sure throw a few bits of food in and squash him in tightly and he'l be nice and cosy. :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> yeah, I'm taking a leaf from rescue & breeder's books & drawing up questionnaires & rehoming contracts for their new ratty slaves, stating they are not to be bred from or used for feeders & that if their owners become unable to keep them they are to come back to me. I've got a nasty cynical streak, especially this close to Christmas


I dont blame you, I would be the same. You must feel very protective of them and will only want the best for them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Some photos of Ki's litter

All the babies together, a mix of hooded & capped in black, mink & champagne with a possibly PEW girl & a boy with as yet unidentified markings









all the babies again, can anyone tell me what markings the bottom boy might be?









these 4 are (I believe) the girls, 2 black hooded, 1 mink hooded & 1 PEW (or possibly champagne hooded as this is what the other PEWs have turned out to be!)


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> yeah, I'm taking a leaf from rescue & breeder's books & drawing up questionnaires & rehoming contracts for their new ratty slaves, stating they are not to be bred from or used for feeders & that if their owners become unable to keep them they are to come back to me. I've got a nasty cynical streak, especially this close to Christmas


How will you know whether they have been used for breeding in the future?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> How will you know whether they have been used for breeding in the future?


I think it's a matter of trust TBH, & staying in touch with their new owners, because of where they've come from & their lack of traceable history I just wouldn't want them to be bred from
Luckily everyone who's having babies so far is either someone I know or knows someone I do


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Some photos of Ki's litter & Bonnie & Clyde

Ki's litter all together

















The capped babies









The unidentified baby









Bear









The hoodeds









Bear & the capped babies









Bonnie & Clyde









Clyde


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha I have seen these already today.. they are all looking super duper..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww wow what gorgeous babas!!! And Bear is the runt? He looks great!  When were these born? They don't look much older than my lot!! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Awww wow what gorgeous babas!!! And Bear is the runt? He looks great!  When were these born? They don't look much older than my lot!! xx


Tau's litter were born on the 8th, Pippin's on the 11th & Ki's on the 13th
And here are some more because I just can't stop taking piccies	:001_wub:

Pippin with Bonnie & Clyde









Tau's babies









A couple of the yummy mummy herself

















Another of her bubs, they dragged the broccoli into their nest


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They are scrumptious! And my lot were born on 14th  So they are all about the same age then!! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tau's babies again

Randy, Zorro & Bandit, bucks









Abarat & Tink, does









Sir John Firebasket, doe









Itchy & Scratchy, bucks









Earl, buck









Blaize, buck









Snape, buck (& if I get my way a keeper, along with Blaize & a couple of others from Ki's litter)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sir John Firebasket....doe?????????? 

Theya re all lovely!! These are the ones a few days older???? Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Sir John Firebasket....doe??????????
> 
> Theya re all lovely!! These are the ones a few days older???? Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


yes, I umm, had a bit of a confused moment (actually several!) SJFB started off as a girl, then I was convinced she was a he, then nipples appeared so she's definitely a she, by then I'd named them all & didn't get round to renaming her, it's kind of stuck on her actually:lol:
These are the 1st ones born, they'll be 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> yes, I umm, had a bit of a confused moment (actually several!) SJFB started off as a girl, then I was convinced she was a he, then nipples appeared so she's definitely a she, by then I'd named them all & didn't get round to renaming her, it's kind of stuck on her actually:lol:
> These are the 1st ones born, they'll be 3 weeks tomorrow


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I think it is a great name!!!! I just seen your siggy...am impressed you have named them all!! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

niki87 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I think it is a great name!!!! I just seen your siggy...am impressed you have named them all!! xx


Thankyou
Tesla (the unidentified boy in Ki's litter) is one of my definite keepers, although hubby doesn't know it yet:thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Thankyou
> Tesla (the unidentified boy in Ki's litter) is one of my definite keepers, although hubby doesn't know it yet:thumbup:


Seriously I dont think its very nice that you take in animals with the understanding that they will be rehomed then end up keeping them, I just dont think that is fair on your poor hubby.:arf:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Seriously I dont think its very nice that you take in animals with the understanding that they will be rehomed then end up keeping them, I just dont think that is fair on your poor hubby.:arf:


sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh TDM he doesn't know this yet & he sometimes lurks:lol:


----------

